# Fishing and Hunting Rights Under Attack!



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to post something I saw on the news yesterday March 10th, 2010 that will have a drastic effect on Hunting and Fishing Sports. A executive order is being proposed by the Federal Government to to put a stop to fishing on public waterways. A report as early as the end of March could lead to this executive order being signed! If this happens general hunting will be the next thing on the chopping block! If you guys haven't contacted your congressmen and senators, you need to do so immediately! The liberals in power right now are not going to stop until they have destroyed the complete Outdoor Hunting and Fishing sports world piece by piece! This story is not being publicized very well because it is trying to be pushed under the table! However it is vital for everyone to please be aware of what's happening in Washington D.C.!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

How about a link to the story? Do you really think the Government wants to shut down activities that brings in billions of dollars each year? It ain't happening.:darkbeer:


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Timber's Edge said:


> Hey guys just wanted to post something I saw on the news yesterday March 10th, 2010 that will have a drastic effect on Hunting and Fishing Sports. A executive order is being proposed by the Federal Government to to put a stop to fishing on public waterways. A report as early as the end of March could lead to this executive order being signed! If this happens general hunting will be the next thing on the chopping block! If you guys haven't contacted your congressmen and senators, you need to do so immediately! The liberals in power right now are not going to stop until they have destroyed the complete Outdoor Hunting and Fishing sports world piece by piece! This story is not being publicized very well because it is trying to be pushed under the table! However it is vital for everyone to please be aware of what's happening in Washington D.C.!


What are your coordinates so I can have the Black Helicopter pick you up.....copy?
Solohunter


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I would like to see a link but I wouldnt put it out of the question with the crazies in office right now. They have already proved they dont care about debt or money they spend it like its going outta style. 

Needs to be over in the hunting section though


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

This was the story yesterday on Yahoo about it I read.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/csm/20100309/ts_csm/286232


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

Click on this link it will take you to a forum. Scroll to the top. The top post is by someone with the username Gold Bug. Very informative and is backed up by facts that check out. Very interesting reading. Everyone needs to read it whether you believe it or not. 


http://goldismoney.info/forums/showthread.php?p=2221500#post2221500


----------



## Deuce Frehley (Nov 21, 2008)

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/saltwater/news/story?id=4975762


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Yichi said:


> This was the story yesterday on Yahoo about it I read.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/csm/20100309/ts_csm/286232


Sounds more like something to keep an eye on, and also sounds like the OP's statements are completely blown out of proportion.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Timber's Edge said:


> A executive order is being proposed by the Federal Government to to put a stop to fishing on public waterways.


False. 

A *proposal*, that *if* implimented *could* impact fishing rights on *some* public waters. 

People might listen to you if you use facts to back up your concerns.


----------



## mrdanner (Oct 31, 2008)

RugerRedhawk said:


> False.
> 
> A *proposal*, that *if* implimented *could* impact fishing rights on *some* public waters.
> 
> People might listen to you if you use facts to back up your concerns.


Yeah my reading (and I am a pretty commited environmentalist and sportsmen) was that this has way more to do with commercial fishing than it does with sport fishing. Most major sport fisheries are well managed put and take systems anyway. 

The only real threat I see to sportfishing in this would be a ban on lead sinkers.

But what do I know...I am one of those stupid liberals. 


Mason


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

RugerRedhawk said:


> False.
> 
> A *proposal*, that *if* implimented *could* impact fishing rights on *some* public waters.
> 
> People might listen to you if you use facts to back up your concerns.


Here is a fact...
Cass Sunstein!!!!!!!


In a 2007 speech at Harvard he called for banning hunting in the U.S.

In “Animal Rights: A Very Short Primer,” he wrote “[T]here should be extensive regulation of the use of animals in entertainment, in scientific experiments, and in agriculture.”

He was only talking about hunting for sport, but otherwise these are pretty much correct. If you’re a hunter or a rodeo cowboy, these might be good reasons not to vote for him should he run for Congress—at least if you thought those proposals had any chance of making their way into law.

In his book “Radicals in Robes,” he wrote: “[A]lmost all gun control legislation is constitutionally fine. And if the Court is right, then fundamentalism does not justify the view that the Second Amendment protects an individual right to bear arms.”


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*

what I heard,????? was not what I saw??????what I read ???? was not what I heard??????


----------



## mrdanner (Oct 31, 2008)

redruff said:


> Here is a fact...
> Cass Sunstein!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



What does this have to do with the OP... I am confused....


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

mrdanner said:


> What does this have to do with the OP... I am confused....


connect the dots...
you think something like this can't happen...
Cass Sunstein is in the Obama admin..regulatory head...
He OUTRIGHT says killing of animals for sport should be stopped!

This administration gets a lot of input from non elected agencies that are not hunter or fisherman friendly...AND were not elected by you and me!
People like Sunstein are very much in a postion to influence regulation on things like this.
Go goggle him and start reading!


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

Its just something to be concious of. A lot of laws can go into effect by executive order which requires no voting by congress. Most special interest laws like this are under the table and in effect before the general public realizes it. Also once proposals like this get there foot in the door, its nearly impossible to get them out and also leaves a lot of room to expand to cover recreational activities. When you see the right hand in plain sight be concious of the left hand that may be obscured. There are a ton of special interest groups against hunting and fishing and the more of their reps that are continuing to get powerful positions the more our rights to hunting and fishing will be in jeopardy...


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Timber's Edge said:


> Its just something to be concious of. A lot of laws can go into effect by executive order which requires no voting by congress. Most special interest laws like this are under the table and in effect before the general public realizes it. Also once proposals like this get there foot in the door, its nearly impossible to get them out and also leaves a lot of room to expand to cover recreational activities. When you see the right hand in plain sight be concious of the left hand that may be obscured. There are a ton of special interest groups against hunting and fishing and the more of their reps that are continuing to get powerful positions the more our rights to hunting and fishing will be in jeopardy...


Thanks for summing that up so well!
Well said!


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

redruff said:


> Thanks for summing that up so well!
> Well said!


:thumbs_up to the above. Cass Sunstein is for real. He is in a position of power, for real. He suggested that animals should have attorneys, for real. Executive orders being passed without needing votes are for real. Wake up and start living in todays world, for real. All of our hunting could be outlawed if the steps taken now are followed through with, for real. There's no conspiracy theory here, it's for real. Wake up folks.


----------



## illinoislandog (Jan 20, 2010)

Timber's Edge said:


> Its just something to be concious of. A lot of laws can go into effect by executive order which requires no voting by congress. Most special interest laws like this are under the table and in effect before the general public realizes it. Also once proposals like this get there foot in the door, its nearly impossible to get them out and also leaves a lot of room to expand to cover recreational activities. When you see the right hand in plain sight be concious of the left hand that may be obscured. There are a ton of special interest groups against hunting and fishing and the more of their reps that are continuing to get powerful positions the more our rights to hunting and fishing will be in jeopardy...


I might add, noone really knows anyone else here on AT, for the most part. People with political agendas post things to attentionally stir up controversy here on AT. Speculated statements with speculated facts. Timbers Edge could be on Rush Limbaughs staff for all we know! :wink:


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

Lol! No I'm not on any political staff or political commentary staff of any sort. It's just when I see news articles about things that involve or could involve outdoor sportsmen especially when politicians are involved, it makes me very uneasy. I just want to make sure that people are in the know. So I try to do my part in exposing these issues. Believe it or not there are some real whackos behind the scenes who have made there way into some very distinct positions of authority who would love to see an abrubt end to all types of hunting and fishing. It would be naive to think that these people and their crazy agendas can't become law. As long as organizations like PETA are still around and some of their supporters make their way into political offices or political committees, this issue will always be around and hunting sports will continue to be threatened.


----------

